# Post your desktop!



## MannDude (Apr 29, 2013)

Yeah, it's one of these things.



Just rebuilt my PC, pretty much stock CrunchBang right now but workin' on a few tweaks.


----------



## D. Strout (Apr 29, 2013)

Nice... cat on bacon in space - does life get any better? My desktop is _very boring_, but here it is anyway. Stock Xubuntu background, locales is a script that fixes locale errors on OpenVZ, which I've been getting a lot of lately. The other stuff is self-explanatory.

http://img705.imageshack.us/img705/5487/desktophdo.jpg


----------



## Nick (May 2, 2013)

Does this count? 



http://i.imgur.com/qdGVKQs.png


----------



## MannDude (May 11, 2013)




----------



## Nick (May 11, 2013)

MannDude said:


>


Looking good! Although, I must say that I did like the cat =)


----------



## ElliotJ (May 18, 2013)

It makes a lot more sense for me to just show my desk's top 

http://i.imgur.com/9DDfuZQ.jpg

MacBook Air powering the right monitor, an additional laptop being suspended underneath the desk powering the left monitor.

The Mac is acting as the 'server' with Synergy, sharing keyboard/mouse with the second desktop seamlessly - Helps when testing how fonts/webpages render on other operating systems.


----------



## Daniel (May 18, 2013)

I am prepared for the hate.


----------



## TheHackBox (May 18, 2013)

Daniel said:


> I am prepared for the hate.


But I like D:


----------



## Daniel (May 18, 2013)

TheHackBox said:


> But I like D:


Thanks! It actually required little (if any) configuration to get that look.


----------



## bizzard (May 18, 2013)

?Here goes mine. 


  
The default Debian GNOME 3 desktop, without any icons


----------



## jarland (May 18, 2013)

Darn you Curtis. First I thought Crunchbang was stupid. I spent some more time, observed resource usage, now I'm in love.


----------



## Boltersdriveer (May 18, 2013)

worst operating system I have had to use lately.


----------



## telephone (May 18, 2013)

ElliotJ said:


> http://i.imgur.com/9DDfuZQ.jpg


Headphone amp running in an Altoids case. Nice!  B)


----------



## blergh (May 18, 2013)

Or are you supposed to show the desktop background as well?


----------



## Ruchirablog (May 19, 2013)

Daniel said:


> I am prepared for the hate.


Care to share details about this theme please? Is this Ubuntu or Mint?


----------



## Daniel (May 19, 2013)

Ruchirablog said:


> Care to share details about this theme please? Is this Ubuntu or Mint?


It's Elementary

http://elementaryos.org/


----------



## SeriesN (May 19, 2013)

Looks good.

http://gyazo.com/c5698847c457f3a9474eedd67a77f84b


----------



## drmike (May 19, 2013)

jarland said:


> Darn you Curtis. First I thought Crunchbang was stupid. I spent some more time, observed resource usage, now I'm in love.


CrunchBang is nice.   I need to get latest version installed or try to... Had problem with prior version barfing hard on installs.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 19, 2013)

Haven't finished tweaking this install just yet, but the end result will appear much the same anyways:

( http://cboas.ru/img/desktop.png )


----------



## Daniel (May 20, 2013)




----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Mun (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Ivan (May 20, 2013)

You guys make me hate my Windows 8  



Daniel said:


> It's Elementary
> 
> http://elementaryos.org/


I think I might just ditch setting up my Hackintosh and install this instead. Thanks! Looks beautiful <3


----------



## Daniel (May 20, 2013)

Ivan said:


> I think I might just ditch setting up my Hackintosh and install this instead. Thanks! Looks beautiful <3



No, it does not just look beautiful, it IS beautiful. Also bear in mind that it is still in beta phase, with a few nasty bugs in some places.


----------



## vanarp (May 20, 2013)

blergh said:


> Or are you supposed to show the desktop background as well?


Thanks! I learned there exists an application like PuTTY Connection Manager. What is that tool you are using for IRC?


----------



## MannDude (Feb 17, 2014)

Wow, mine has changed drastically since the beginning of this thread.

Just updated mine, again. Thanks to @KMyers for the .conkyrc , a few minor changes and got it working alright with my setup.

I like my desktop.


----------



## Cloudrck (Feb 18, 2014)

Just changed my wallpaper today,





Daniel said:


> No, it does not just look beautiful, it IS beautiful. Also bear in mind that it is still in beta phase, with a few nasty bugs in some places.


Does it hold your hand like Ubuntu, or is it more of a roll your own like Arch Linux?


----------



## eva2000 (Feb 18, 2014)

mines been the same for a few years now LOL


----------



## TekStorm - James (Feb 18, 2014)

Not much going on here; using my laptop, at the moment, docked with a secondary display.


----------



## MannDude (Feb 18, 2014)

I only posted my workstation earlier.

Here is my laptop:



See a pattern? I like clean desktops.


----------



## mojeda (Feb 18, 2014)

Nothing special:

http://i.imgur.com/Znzba1v.png


----------



## Magiobiwan (Feb 18, 2014)

I prefer full desktops, as it so happens. Or I'm just too busy to clean it up.


----------



## Kokaku Kidotai (Mar 1, 2014)

Please don't hate me.


----------



## Coastercraze (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## kcaj (May 2, 2014)

Every tech forum seems to have one of these, except vpsBoard! Screenshot your desktop and post it here.



A picture I took myself in Manchester, UK.


----------



## gonggo (May 2, 2014)

I like it clean, no icons


----------



## Nikki (May 2, 2014)

Recently got an SSD, so this is a semi-fresh install. I used to have the folders on the right directly on the desktop, but now they're on a secondary mechanical drive. Looks better than my last install


----------



## MannDude (May 2, 2014)

There _IS _another desktop screenshot thread but I can't seem to find it. Probably had an obscure title or I'm just too tired.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 2, 2014)

Mine hasn't changed since the last thread, so I'll just repost those images:


----------



## kcaj (May 2, 2014)

MannDude said:


> There _IS _another desktop screenshot thread but I can't seem to find it. Probably had an obscure title or I'm just too tired.


Sorry, I did search but like yourself couldn't find it. 



Aldryic C said:


> Mine hasn't changed since the last thread, so I'll just repost those images:


Wow, you must really hate GUIs.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 2, 2014)

1e10 said:


> Wow, you must really hate GUIs.


I'm just far more comfortable with CLI.  I actually run a heavily-stripped down KDE4 (which is perfect for the customizations I wanted) - it's just that I don't use GUI apps unless necessary.


----------



## HenriqueSousa - WebUp 24/7 (May 2, 2014)

I like my desktop clean to 



- Henrique


----------



## HostUS-Alexander (May 3, 2014)

Nice n' simple.


----------



## Taronyu (May 3, 2014)




----------



## HostSailor (May 3, 2014)

1e10 said:


> Every tech forum seems to have one of these, except vpsBoard! Screenshot your desktop and post it here.
> 
> 
> 
> A picture I took myself in Manchester, UK.


Thought it's docklands, London for  second


----------



## kcaj (May 3, 2014)

HostSailor said:


> Thought it's docklands, London for  second


Both amazing places. The building to the left is the BBC offices/studios. ITV is also located just behind from where the photo was taken. Also known as MediaCityUK.


----------



## jarland (May 3, 2014)

Taronyu said:


> [image]


What's the mail looking icon next to steam? I don't recognize it but I feel like I want to.


----------



## MannDude (May 3, 2014)

Merged the two threads


----------



## Taronyu (May 3, 2014)

jarland said:


> What's the mail looking icon next to steam? I don't recognize it but I feel like I want to.


Hehe, I know that feeling. It is the OSX app for Telegram. I love it, now I can easily talk to other people when I'm on the road and behind my laptop without switching between applications.

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/messenger-for-telegram/id747648890?mt=12


----------



## bizzard (May 3, 2014)

Nothing has changes except the wallpaper.


----------



## kcaj (May 3, 2014)

MannDude said:


> Merged the two threads


Thank you  My Ubuntu desktop (Have a dual boot configuration on my PC) is very clean.


----------

